# Donkey Rainscald?



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Hello all. I will be calling the vet today, but wanted your opinions. My donk has suddenly developed a bald patch on his back. It's an unevenly shaped of bald skin. No scabs or visible irritants.

I can only think Rainscald/rainrot but it hasn't been wet for a couple of weeks and he's never had this before. 

He doesn't wear a rug, he's otherwise healthy.

Any ideas?

Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

*Guess I'll reply to myself*

...I called in at the vets and discussed what it was - we all agreed that as there are no scabs then it's not rainscald. Lice was suggested which I think fits better - especially as Riley has been rubbing his mane in one area.

So all three equines have been deloused, and I am hoping that Arthur grows back some fuzz quick smartish to keep his back warm when the cold hits.

Fingers crossed that I have solved the problem.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Is the skin in the bald area dry? If it is, he could have been rubbing himself to relieve the itch and rubbed all his hair off. Hope you find out what the problem is!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Thank you for the reply. Yes, it's dry and healthy looking - but bald! It appears to have got no worse since I spotted and treated it so I am really hoping that lice were the culprit.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Np. I think it may have been lice or even a tick. Whatever the culprit, I hope hes Ok now!


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

Ooh - What should know about ticks? How do I spot them? Are they killed by lice treatments? Thank you very much for the advice.


----------



## Oliveren15 (Apr 28, 2013)

Ticks are pretty obvious to spot, (at least the big ones) They like to be inside ears, on or in the sheaths of geldings, and around the dock area are their favorite spots. If you find one, grasp it as close to the skin as possible and pull it off, tweezers are good for this. I'm not sure if they're killed by lice treatments or not. I imagine so.


----------



## Spellcheck (Sep 13, 2012)

Peppermint extract works better than just pulling the tick out. When you pull it out the head often stays in and doesn't come out unless you dig it out. With the peppermint, the tick is repulsed by the scent and taste, and pulls itself out, head and all.

For the itching, if it comes back there is a soap that I get from my IFA feed store. It kills bugs and lice and relieves skin irritation (and it's cheap! I paid $8 for a bar that has lasted over a year now). I think it's call itch-be-gone and I don't remember the brand.


----------



## Shropshirerosie (Jan 24, 2012)

I still have no idea what this was! The bare patch is now growing back - I think.

There were a few small patches of itched/sore/eczema-type that I managed to find just on the edges of the patch. I have been treating those with a herbal soothing cream (can't remember the brand right now). Whether they are caused by the constant itching that caused the hairs to come out, or whether they caused the itching... I don't know.

I have had all my horsey visitors look at it. Suggestions have been Mange, lice, Big Bite, toxic 'stuff' from plants, pesticide. None of which really fit...


If it continues to clear up and doesn't recur, it will remain a mystery.


----------

